
DigitalOcean Introduces Floating IPs - markgavalda
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-high-availability-setup-with-heartbeat-and-floating-ips-on-ubuntu-14-04?utm_source=Customerio&utm_medium=Email_Internal&utm_campaign=FloatingIPLaunch
======
enigmango
Link to announcement article:

[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/floating-ips-
start...](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/floating-ips-start-
architecting-your-applications-for-high-availability/)

------
danielvf
About time! I've needed this for a while.

